# 5g diy co2



## badfly48 (Nov 4, 2010)

I ws wondering about a diy co2 system for a 5g tank it has a filter that breaks the water nicely, but I want to know the formula I should use and if I should use like a gatorade bottle or something of the sort.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use oceanspray bottles for mine.Its a bigger tank though.What type of filter and fish are you keeping?There is a recipe i use for the CO2,that keeps it going about three weeks at a nice constant stream.I use 2c sugar,1tsp baking soda and 1/2 tsp of yeast.I fill my oceanspray bottle to the lower hump?Ill draw a pic for ya... but i use tempid water,its just over lukewarm.I place a tad of water in a bowl with my yeast and a pinch of sugar,place a lid and shake the crud out of it,lol.Add the rest of the sugar to the bottle,shake it,add the baking soda,then pour the yeast mix.Place under the cabinet,screw the lid on and away it goes.I have co2 in a few hours.Lemme get on that pic...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

There ya go.Sorry its ugly but you get the point.


----------



## badfly48 (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha thanks I just used a 2 litre soda bottle and the 2c sugar formula like you mentioned. I put a bamboo stick on the end and it seems to be working well. No fishtalities yet hah. I have the fluval chi and it's in my pictures I will post picks of the system soon


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NP.Browsed your gallery.What an absolutly adorable little aquarium.I will look into those a little more!


----------

